# Kilkeel Photos



## Gordon71 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi All

Added a few updates to my photo site heres the link if you want a look

Gordon

http://gordonsharbourandboatphotos.fotopic.net/


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

Good photos they are too Gordon, see a few old Buckie boats in your site, its great to see them still fishing.


----------



## Gordon71 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Ally for the comments

.I added a few more photos taken at Bangor Co.Down 30.3.07

Havilah N 200 ex Fertile Fraserburgh

Stefanie-M N 265 ex Lunor Bow Aberdeen

http://gordonsharbourandboatphotos.fotopic.net/p39848102.html


----------

